# Got a new betta!



## Beerleader (May 31, 2005)

Well I finally went out and got a new betta to replace Chip after I lost him  The new one is really cool, he's red, I couldn't get another blue one cause I didn't want to feel like I was replacing Chip completely. He's really neat and wow when he flares he really flares. Chip didn't do it this extreme, its so cute to watch. I'll post a pic soon. 

My question is, is it ok to feed him only hikari pellets? I ask this because Chip refused to eat pellets ever. I fed him bloodworms, mosquito larvae, brine etc. But I will be honest I think that is what killed him. I think I overfed for one, and I think he just didn't digest well cause those foods are a bit fattening and rich for a constant diet. But even if I'd withhold those foods for days he'd refuse the pellets. 

So since the new guy loves pellets i'm almost afraid to let him try the good stuff cause I don't want him to no longer want pellets. I'm feeding him about 2 pellets in the morning and 2 or 3 at night with one day of no food at all. Is this ok, enough or too much? And what about the other foods? Suggestions?


----------



## Alisha (Aug 5, 2005)

I'm sorry about chip! :rip: but congrats on the new little guy. As for the food, I don't know what to tell ya. I guess it depends on the betta. Mine eat pellets, flakes, live, and freeze-dried, they don't really refuse any of it. :lol: As for yours I would pick a main food source, either pellets of flakes, and only feed the other *freeze-dried, frozen, live, etc...* on occasions, as "treats" like you would give a dog. A dog couldn't live a healthy life on just doggy biscuits, it would get rather heavy, and most-likely have internal problems. I'm guessing it's the same for fish. Hope I helped. Good luck!


----------



## BlueMaxx (Jan 10, 2006)

hiraki pellets are fine that is what mine eats


----------



## wildtiger (Jun 8, 2005)

As with all fish, animals and people, we need a varied diet to stay healthy. The pellets are suppose to be a complete diet however I've always felt I wouldn't want to eat the same thing every single day of my existance. 

Just my .02 cents.


----------



## honmol (Jan 2, 2006)

I feed my fish hikari pellets, betta bites, freeze dried bloodworms, frozen bloodworms, frozen bbs, and frozen peas. Their main diet is the pellets though. On Wednesday nights they get either frozen bloodworms or frozen bbs, alternating weeks, and on Saturday nights they get frozen peas and freeze dried bloodworms. They're all healthy and happy. 

I know that my bettas have a sort of complicated diet and I'm sure that they would be just fine with one kind of pellet and the occasional frozen food though.


----------



## solar-ton (Aug 15, 2005)

well bloodworms as a treat would make his color go up a little

lol its funny cause 2 cents isnt worth anything at all anymore lol cept advice


----------



## Chazwick (Aug 24, 2005)

Aw, chip sounds cool! I love Bettas, and i'm very sorry for your previous loss!


----------



## awesome kid (Jun 10, 2005)

> Just my .02 cents.


i thought it was 2 cents...

my betta likes freeze dried tubifex worms


----------



## BlueMaxx (Jan 10, 2006)

mine like steak and potaos


----------



## Alisha (Aug 5, 2005)

you feed your bettas steak?! :shock: You have some spoiled little fish there! :lol:


----------



## honmol (Jan 2, 2006)

Mine also love garlic and chhese and the occasional watermelon (I'm a vegitarian so they don't get things like steak because it's not in the house.) They'll eat just about anything. Oh, and I have removed the betta bites from their diet because they contain ethoxyquin.


----------



## BlueMaxx (Jan 10, 2006)

So was the Steak potao was ajoke too.

My fish died this after noon.
So i am taking a break from fish.


----------



## honmol (Jan 2, 2006)

Mine actually do like human food, they just get it VERY rarely. Just like my dogs. 

I'm sorry for your loss. At least he had a happy life with you while he was here.


----------



## Alisha (Aug 5, 2005)

oh, well, I wasn't sure if it was a joke because I've heard of people giving there fish people food.  And I'm sorry about Sparky. *was he the one that died?* he was beautiful. :rip:


----------



## kristian18f (Oct 31, 2005)

Glad you've got a new one at last, I know you wer having problems with the other.

Until I got my betta to like flaked food he was always on bloodworms, If he does start refusing to eat the pellets just mix them together for a couple of days and he should start eating them agani.


----------



## BlueMaxx (Jan 10, 2006)

Maxx was the pretty blue one Ihad for a while then he died then I got Sparky last friday 13th...he died monday. Imight be getting another one. Some said that they will get me one instead of me getting one myself.
Hell at this point I'd take a gold fish.


----------



## micstarz (Oct 22, 2005)

My neighbors are retards because they use bettas for fighting. and they DO feed their bettas steak and I hate them so much! @#$%!

My female calico loves bloodworms I had to starve her into eating flakes


----------



## Alisha (Aug 5, 2005)

Micstarz----uhhh I hate people that fight bettas.  I hate 'em I hate 'em I HATE 'EM!!! :chair: 

BlueMaxx----I hope you have better luck with your next betta. and I'm sorry, again, about both maxx and sparky.


----------



## Matt201985 (Dec 27, 2005)

I have a red betta named Bubba, Just love the little guy


----------

